# Sandusky Bay Crappie



## jig head

I was thinking about fishing the bay this spring. Does anybody have advice on where to start looking for them? Anyone had luck with the Crappies in the bay?

JIg Head


----------



## steelheadBob

i do really good up at catawba fishing all the boat docks and back bays... and do really good on the southeast side of rt.2 as soon as you hit the bridge and on the otherside to.


----------



## eazyE

anyone been up to the bay at all yet this spring for crappie? I realize the weather has made it rough but I'm getting really itchy to catch some papermouths.


----------



## fishcoffin

Anybody ever fish nugents canel in port clinton for crappie?


----------



## eazyE

Nugent's is private isn't it? Althought I'd like to fish it. I've heard it is some of the best crappie fishing there is around here around the time of the spawn.


----------



## fishcoffin

eazyE said:


> Nugent's is private isn't it? Althought I'd like to fish it. I've heard it is some of the best crappie fishing there is around here around the time of the spawn.


Yeah but some people i know just built a condo there and gave me permission to fish it. 

Anybody around here fish it before.


----------



## rutty

eazyE said:


> Nugent's is private isn't it? Althought I'd like to fish it. I've heard it is some of the best crappie fishing there is around here around the time of the spawn.


I fish Nugents all the time for crappie in a boat. It has some great crappie in it. If you have a boat you can get in and noone will bug you. There are so many channels back there. It is great for LG bass also.


----------



## eazyE

Do you put your boat in on private property or somewhere else in the bay and boat over to Nugent's?


----------



## rutty

eazyE said:


> Do you put your boat in on private property or somewhere else in the bay and boat over to Nugent's?


I put in at the public ramp just off of st rt 163 and boat over there.


----------



## eazyE

> I put in at the public ramp just off of st rt 163 and boat over there.


Where is that ramp located and is it very far from Nugent's? Again, I only have an electric motor unfortunately. lol


----------



## rutty

eazyE said:


> Where is that ramp located and is it very far from Nugent's? Again, I only have an electric motor unfortunately. lol


It would be too far to fish Nugents with only an electric motor.


----------

